# Pelagic pirate offshore trolling report 5-21



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Headed out to sea at 10 PM friday night and pounded our way out to 40 miles before we stopped on the ledge in 220 ft. Got the hook down and went to bed , while the others fished for what ever came up in our under water lights. Around 2 am i hear some commotion on deck and come out to see my Buddy Ken hooked up with a nice tuna he hung on a flying fish they caught. Thirty minutes later on light tackle and we have our first fish of the trip , a 30# pound black fin tuna.

The rest of the night was uneventful , and as the sun came up we we started trolling toward the Squiggles. Around 7 am or so i hear the port long pop and see nothing but a sideways balllyhoo , so i clear and re-rig that bait. After putting the rod in place i walk to the starboard side and as i get to the gunnel the short bait goes off !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I grab the rod , the guys clear the baits and by the time they start reeling i am at half spool on a 50W......................


We get the cockpit cleared and by then i am now at quarter spool and the fish is a country mile out. Right about then , look out and see a 250 plus pound blue come 15 ft out of the water and proceed to tail walk and shake my black bart rum cay candy out of her mouth ..............DANG IT MAN .

Oh Well , cant catch them all but heck it was 7 am and we already had a long palm beach release . We troll on to the squiggles and work around for a a while and then head north west to the dumping grounds. We trolled for a hour or so and caught 2 open water dolphin but nothing else. I headed for the bunk for a nap and wasn't sure how long i was out but when i woke up the crew had found a floating sea kayak , and YES it was loaded with 5 to 15 pound dolphin fish. We caught them every which way to sunday and basically had our fill of fun , blood and guts and moved on with a box load and headed into 230 feet to bottom fish .

First spot yielded a load of the biggest Beeliners i have ever seen , Im talking about 4-6 pound avg. We landed a few Red Snapper even though they dont exist, and put one nice scamp in the boat. We cruised on to a super wreck i found in 240 feet of water and put some monster AJ's in the box included one i caught that went 50 pounds on spin tackle. We landed another stack on monster beeliners at that wreck as well and basically had two full 300 quart coolers and called it a day at 5 PM.

Hauled it in at a whopping 20 Knots in a great smooth following sea and made it back in time for fresh hook and cook dinner ..... Nothing better !
Was nice to be one the water n such great conditions and cant wait till next weekend:thumbsup:


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

nice!!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Was the kayak in good shape? Worth keeping?


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

samoajoe said:


> Was the kayak in good shape? Worth keeping?


 
Yea , it was floating upside down but floating. I thought about how i could tow it back and or stash onboard, but it was like 18 ft long ...No Go.

Plus it was a home for 400K dolphin fish which will make anglers so happy when they find it , i left it for others .


The ole needle in the hay stack payoff again !


I wish i could say i found it but i was sound asleep in the cabin and my buddy Reggie who could barely keep his eyes open saw it from the tower in the binos:thumbsup:


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

The kayak is in great shape, cleaned up nicely and is sitting on my dock. My daughters birthday was Friday. The GOM gave her an unexpected present.


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

Very good report , sounds like a good time


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice report. to bad about the blue,but there is always next time. we saw the same yak on the weed line too. covered in bird poo. we almost picked it up then said nahhh it'll hold fish for a lot of other people to find.


----------



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)

Was the kayak orange?


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

Bodacious said:


> Was the kayak orange?


still is, funny thing, the bottom was covered with bird poo, topside didn't have a barnacle or even slim on it. i think the dolphin moved about a quarter of a mile east toward a dead head, maybe cypress, log


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

what a heck of a trip, always nice to unload as much weight in fish as you loaded in ice. Congrats.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Ah the kayak salvage*

We found one floating off the Oriskany a couple of years ago. It had some barnacles but no bodies. It's on the dock right now. Sweet!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

*Nope, Yellow*



Bodacious said:


> Was the kayak orange?


the one we found was not orange , but yellow and about a 16 to 18 footer. The bottom was up and was covered in barnacles , but seemed to be fine and floating .

I spoke with wade and he told me about the orange one you guys found. My guess is a resort in mexico lost a few at high tide , or they floated down the Mississippi ???? 

But they are fish holding structure for sure:thumbup:


----------

